# "I like to call it power steering."



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Great to hear! I have avoided this collar but will surely consider it now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I also use a prong collar to prevent pulling,they work like a charm and you do not have to yank and pull on the dog once the pull it tight they quit pulling on there own .
I know they look pretty harsh but when use properly they are a great training aid, just like any thing in the wrong hands can be abused. Once you have used it for awhile you can switch back to a regular collar with great results.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I had one from my Mastiff and since Casey shuts down on the halti have used the mastiffs and love it. He is a dark colour but Mandy is a cream and when I put one on her it makes her fur all grey. 
I would use them more if not for that as I do like the way they behaive better on them.
I gotta come up with full cover for Mandy's I did knit a nice cover out of that eyelash wool and it looked great but didn't solve the problem.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I use one on Poppy when we go out to walk, a store or to the park. She behaves beautifully! Our beginner obediance instructor recommended it and it basically just makes Poppy pay close attention to me and follow commands. I will eventually stop using it, but as she is 10 months old and has the puppy tendancies to pull some when walking, jumping up when excited and being aloof on commands, I feel right now it is our best training tool. The most correction I have ever done is just a slight lift of my wrist, maybe 1/2 inch at most.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah it tends to do most of the correcting itself, I love it.

Because it looks scary, I decided to put it around my own neck last night. I pulled, yanked, twisted.. everything, it really wasn't bad at all. It may be different on fur then on smooth skin, but after trying it on myself I'm not afraid to use it on the dogs.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love the prong collar..but just like anything keep in mind that it's just a tool and not meant to be used for long term.

You are excellent with Vegas so i'm sure he will learn what to expect from you with and without the collar.

Also, if you haven't already I would browse the leerburg site..while I don't agree with a lot of it..I do like his article about the use of the prong collar (and I love his leather leashes...but i'm a sucker for a good leash).

How to fit a Prong Collar

Anyway...it's a good read..he gives some tips and advice on how to place it..when to use it on the live ring vs. the dead ring..both are useful.

I used a prong collar on Vega but only needed it for about two weeks before he got the idea.

It does look pretty awful...I wasn't wild about them until I actually had someone show me how to use it. I prefer it over the regular choke chains...I like the choke chain style collar but only for a dog that doesn't pull..it doesn't seem to help with pulling and lunging and seems to do a lot more damage to the neck.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love my prong collar. well, not mine, but my dogs.

i had temperance in puppy classes and she was so good at sit and down and etc, but walking on lead? ugh.

finally, next to last class the instructor asked: "anyone have any concerns?" and i said "how to keep my arm in socket because this puppy is pulling me!" 

I got the all knowing look. and he said "I have the solution"

and I looked at him and yelped out "PRONG COLLAR!"

i'd forgotten all about it, i used it on my german shepherd an i'd given one to my sister for her 120 pounds dog she didn't train. Best $9.00 spent!

we only use it if we're out walking in public. it stays on the leash by the front door. Poof sits still while i place it on her.


----------

